# Pakistan Weapons & Systems Export | Updates & Discussions.



## Kompromat

Please post latest updates regarding military systems and weapons exports from Pakistan to other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

*First export order for Pakistan-made Interceptor light armoured vehicle*
By Dylan Malyasov

21, May, 2018

1968

50 Second Read
  Country: Bahrain,Pakistan 



Got a news tip for our reporters? | Follow Defence Blog at Flipboard | Subscribe to newsletter. 


Pakistan’s Cavalier Group has achieved the first export order for its Interceptor light armoured vehicle, said ‎Zarvan Ali‎.

It is reported that On 30 April, 2018, the Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) jointly with Cavalier Group PVT LTD received a contract to produce 6 Interceptor light armoured vehicles for the Bahrain National Guards.

The new Interceptor vehicles have jointly been designed and developed by the State-ownedd Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) and Cavalier Group PVT LTD.

The contract was signed between the Chairman HIT Lt Gen Muhammad Naeem Ashraf and H.E Lt Gen Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa, brother of King Hamad Bin Isa Al Khalifa and providing an option for more 50 vehicles.

The Interceptor is an internal security vehicle built on the Toyota Land Cruiser 79 chassis with options of Level B6 or Level B7 armored protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

war&peace said:


> *First export order for Pakistan-made Interceptor light armoured vehicle*
> By Dylan Malyasov
> 
> 21, May, 2018
> 
> 1968
> 
> 50 Second Read
> Country: Bahrain,Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Got a news tip for our reporters? | Follow Defence Blog at Flipboard | Subscribe to newsletter.
> 
> 
> *Pakistan’s Cavalier Group has achieved the first export order for its Interceptor light armoured vehicle, said ‎Zarvan Ali‎.*
> 
> It is reported that On 30 April, 2018, the Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) jointly with Cavalier Group PVT LTD received a contract to produce 6 Interceptor light armoured vehicles for the Bahrain National Guards.
> 
> The new Interceptor vehicles have jointly been designed and developed by the State-ownedd Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) and Cavalier Group PVT LTD.
> 
> The contract was signed between the Chairman HIT Lt Gen Muhammad Naeem Ashraf and H.E Lt Gen Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa, brother of King Hamad Bin Isa Al Khalifa and providing an option for more 50 vehicles.
> 
> The Interceptor is an internal security vehicle built on the Toyota Land Cruiser 79 chassis with options of Level B6 or Level B7 armored protection.


@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Zarvan


I would be more happy when I see these and Hamza 6 X 6 in use of our Armed Forces and Police Force in really large numbers


----------



## war&peace

Zarvan said:


> I would be more happy when I see these and Hamza 6 X 6 in use of our Armed Forces and Police Force in really large numbers


Are you (Zarvan Ali) the source of this info for the military blog?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

war&peace said:


> Are you (Zarvan Ali) the source of this info for the military blog?


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

war&peace said:


> Are you (Zarvan Ali) the source of this info for the military blog?


No not me but they took it from our forum


----------



## HRK

Zarvan said:


> No not me but they took it from our forum




Ramzan ka itheram kro ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

HRK said:


> Ramzan ka itheram kro ....


Yes they did many news items shared by defence blog come from here on this forum some one starts thread and they post it


----------



## HRK

Zarvan said:


> Yes they did many news items shared by defence blog come from here on this forum some one starts thread and they post it


I know dear this forum is used by some other website .... 

I was just teasing you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

I gave this news on this forum, it was in no other news or forum if you want I can provide the official source of this news.


----------



## AMG_12

BHarwana said:


> I gave this news on this forum, it was in no other news or forum if you want I can provide the official source of this news.


They should've mentioned your name then..


----------



## Bilal9

Masha-Allah very nice design. The Toyota Land Cruiser 79 pickup is great as a starting platform for a light APC. Tough and reliable and better than a Hilux.







What trucks are the Hamza's based on? I think you'd need a much more heavy duty truck chassis than a Toyota 79...

@Ronin...take a look please....

By the way - you can get a much larger truck than a Land cruiser truck in the US Market. It is called the Tundra and comes with a 5.7 liter V8. Quite cheap at US$35,000 .









Would make a great platform for a medium sized APC.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal9 said:


> Masha-Allah very nice design. The Toyota Land Cruiser 79 pickup is great as a starting platform for a light APC. Tough and reliable and better than a Hilux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What trucks are the Hamza's based on? I think you'd need a much more heavy duty truck chassis than a Toyota 79...
> 
> @Ronin...take a look please....
> 
> By the way - you can get a much larger truck than a Land cruiser truck in the US Market. It is called the Tundra and comes with a 5.7 liter V8. Quite cheap at US$35,000 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would make a great platform for a medium sized APC.


Hamza is actually designed ground up and not based on any foreign chassis.

Tundra is good but not for a “mid sized APC”..
Uqaab armoured vehicle was introduced by Pak Armouring (private company) in 2014... it’s based on a tundra;


----------



## BHarwana

Pakistan to sell some weapons to Azerbaijan in September contracts to signed.


----------



## BHarwana

Possible AL-khalid 1 to sold to some friendly nation news will be out soon. Negotiations under way.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan faces tough competition in armored vehicles export*
By: Usman Ansari   October 19, 2017

Share to FacebookFacebook411Share to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to MoreAddThis16




&lt;img src="https://www.armytimes.com/resizer/Q...aws.com/public/OWPABS7NAVGC7DB5XDKZQXVZBU.jpg" alt=""/&gt;
*The six-wheel drive Hamza was developed from the eight-wheel drive variant, shown here. (Courtesy of Cavalier Group)*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan ― Pakistan’s Cavalier Group unveiled its latest wheeled armored fighting vehicles at the Bahrain International Defence Exhibition and Conference over Oct. 16-18 in hopes of breaking into the Gulf-Middle East market. However, it faces stiff competition from entrenched suppliers and is yet to secure domestic orders that could help export hopes.

The six-wheel drive Hamza and the four-wheel drive Interceptor were specifically designed for the Gulf-Middle East market.

The Hamza is a mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicle with armor rated at the Level 4 STANAG 4569 standard; it can be increased to Level 5 STANAG 4569. It features a V-shaped hull meant to survive 10 kilograms worth of TNT detonated under any wheel.

It can be armed with machine guns or a larger-caliber cannon, and it accommodates 13 personnel (including a three-man crew) on blast-mitigating seats.

The Interceptor is an internal security vehicle built on the Toyota Land Cruiser 79 chassis with options of Level B6 or Level B7 armored protection.

The six-wheel drive Hamza was developed from the eight-wheel drive variant unveiled at Pakistan’s biennial defense exhibition IDEAS in November 2016, targeted at a possible ground forces requirement to support U.N. peacekeeping operations and for use by Pakistan’s paramilitary Frontier Corps and Frontier Constabulary. At the time, Cavalier Group told Defense News the chassis would spawn a family of vehicles, with a six-wheel drive variant being developed for police, paramilitary rangers and air forces.

Any contracts would be fulfilled in partnership with Pakistan’s state-owned manufacturer of armored fighting vehicles, Heavy Industries Taxila, making it the largest such public-private joint venture undertaken in Pakistan.

However, it’s uncertain whether Cavalier Group can secure exports, despite telling Defense News it could offer supplies at half the cost of European manufacturers.



Besides established European and North American suppliers, notable competition would certainly come from Turkish company Otokar, which already extensively supplies Bahrain’s security services. And like other Turkish companies such as FNSS ― which recently supplied its eight-wheel and six-wheel drive PARS vehicles to Oman ― Otokar is making inroads in the Gulf-Middle East market.

Also at BIDEC was Canada’s Cambli Group promoting its Thunder 2 tactical armored truck for use by militaries and law enforcement. The truck provides Level B7 protection and has already secured one North African customer.

Regional competition comes from Oman’s Engine Engineering Company with its NIMR range of four-wheel drive armored vehicles similar to Cavalier Group’s Interceptor.

Author, analyst and former Australian defense attache to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says Cavalier Group may have a chance, especially if domestic orders also eventuate.

“The products appear to be high quality, and there is little doubt that the Pakistan Army will continue to need such vehicles. In spite of having gained ascendancy in the Afghanistan frontier areas, they will have to remain in the area for the foreseeable future, and it is harsh terrain, even for well-built vehicles”, he said.

“As current holdings wear out, there will be a definite requirement for replacements, and perhaps this is where the Hamza, especially, could figure. It is not an over-complex vehicle and is also ideally suited to paramilitary forces. Production volume would in that case cut costs.”

Further cost-cutting would improve export potential, and “the Gulf States are an obvious market and might be persuaded that acquisition of small numbers of a product in use by Pakistan’s armed forces would be economical as well as a major goodwill gesture,” Cloughley added.

Unfortunately, the lack of clarity from Pakistan’s Army as to whether it even wants wheeled armored fighting vehicles, despite the need, is unhelpful. Therefore, “exports are a different matter,” he said.


----------



## fatman17

*Indonesia Discusses Possible Defence Sales With Pakistan*
This is an article published in our December 2016 Issue.

By
Pierre Delrieu
-
June 26, 2017





 

 
Indonesia’s state-run _Antara News_ agency reported on 21 September that Indonesia had offered to sell defence equipment to Pakistan, stating that former Indonesian army General (retired) Wiranto, who serves as Indonesia’s current coordinating minister for political, security and legal affairs met with Pakistan’s chairman of the joint chiefs of staff committee, General Rashad Mahmood, earlier that week and discussed the possible defence collaboration *Speaking from his office following the talks, Gen. Wiranto announced that, among the equipment considered for Pakistan were an undisclosed number of Airbus CN-235 family turboprop freighter aircraft, produced by the state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia, as well as Indonesia’s PT Pindad Anoa six-wheel drive Armoured Personnel Carrier (APC), and assault rifles.*

It is still unclear which variant of the CN-235 Pakistan is looking to acquire, as Indonesia currently produces both the CN235-220 military version, operated by Indonesia’s air force and the CN235-220 maritime patrol aircraft variant, which is in use with Indonesia’s navy. The Anoa APC developed by the local manufacturer PT Pindad, resembles the French GIAT Industries/Nexter VAB four-wheel drive APC, and was first unveiled to the public in 2006.

Talk of sales between the two countries comes as Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo seeks to develop and promote Indonesia’s local defence industry abroad, developing new markets for state-owned defence firms and their products. Ties and cooperation between Indonesia and Pakistan have considerably deepened in recent years, from business deals to student exchanges: “Relations between the two countries’ armies are very close. Gen. Mahmood has asked for maintaining and developing that relationship,” Gen. Wiranto told journalists following the talks. During his visit to Indonesia in late September, Gen. Mahmood also met with Gen. Gatot Nurmantyo, commander of Indonesia’s armed forces, to discuss ways to develop and strengthen defence cooperation and ties between the two countries, as well as various geopolitical issues of common interest for both countries, including the continuing threat from political violence throughout the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Is the new sqn getting additional c-235?? 
Also pac was pushing its products to Indonesia as well


----------

